# New rider from France



## TheFlyingPickle (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi all,

TheFlyingPickle, Oliver, 26 years old from France, south of France: Marseille near Cannes.
i ride in French Alps, most at Serre-Chevalier for people here who knows this place.

Actually i ride a Bataleon Evil Twin with Burton missions bindings.
i'm beginner, but i learn fast.

Can't wait to talk with you about snowboarding interests.


sorry for my english by the way, let me know if i hurt your eyes.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi Oliver, I live in Russia, but i rode in Alps too. I was in L'Alpe d'Huez at January. I heard Serre Chevalier region has much offpiste routes, so I planning to try it in future.


----------

